# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  если остановилось поклонение Божествам

## Вишну-рата дас

"Могли бы вы привести цитаты Шастр или ссылки по теме, ... если в храме остановилось поклонение Божествам, в большей степени. . Что можно сказать по этому поводу?? До какой поры Кришна присутствует в божестве? Что ждёт того кто остановил поклонение? Какие последствия ждут этого человека, что ждёт общину, храм..."

----------


## Вишну-рата дас

> " До какой поры Кришна присутствует в божестве?.."


Про это ответил так:
 "Божества , даже если поклонение нарушается уходят не всегда. В писаниях много примеров, когда Божества ждали возобновления поклонения. Такова история Гопала, которого нашел Мадхавендра пури , такова история Божеств Джаганнатхи в Маяпуре. Господь может подождать восстановления поклонения, но Дурга-деви ждать не будет и может больно наказать оскорбителей Божеств!"

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

На прошлом форуме Двиджати Пуджака прабху писал, что если Божествам не поклоняются 3 дня, надо заново проводить церемонию установления Божеств. Только вот ссылку, откуда он это взял, я не помню.

----------


## vijitatma das

> "Что ждёт того кто остановил поклонение? Какие последствия ждут этого человека, что ждёт общину, храм..."


Ссылку не дам, но что ничего хорошего не ждет - факт.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Я как то задавала вопрос Гопал Кришна Госвами,он сказал,что Бог всегда в Божестве,даже в неустановленном,а установление-это для неофитов.
Мне такой ответ понравился очень:-)

----------


## Gaurangi Radha Devi dasi IDS

> На прошлом форуме Двиджати Пуджака прабху писал, что если Божествам не поклоняются 3 дня, надо заново проводить церемонию установления Божеств. Только вот ссылку, откуда он это взял, я не помню.


Интересно...а если Божества уложили спать и уехали, предположим, на неделю или месяц...? Например, в Индию, на фестиваль и т.д.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Интересно...а если Божества уложили спать и уехали, предположим, на неделю или месяц...? Например, в Индию, на фестиваль и т.д.


Можно, попросив благословения гуру, поклоняться Божествам в уме. Насколько я помню, Двиджати Пуджака прабху объяснял, что "укладывание спать" - это неавторитетный метод.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

> Можно, попросив благословения гуру, поклоняться Божествам в уме. Насколько я помню, Двиджати Пуджака прабху объяснял, что "укладывание спать" - это неавторитетный метод.


Неавторитетный метод - это в каком смысле?

----------


## Gaurangi Radha Devi dasi IDS

> Можно, попросив благословения гуру, поклоняться Божествам в уме. Насколько я помню, Двиджати Пуджака прабху объяснял, что "укладывание спать" - это неавторитетный метод.


 а это касается именно установленных Божеств?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Неавторитетный метод - это в каком смысле?


Надо спросить у Двиджати Пуджаки прабху. Я передал его слова, как запомнил сам.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> а это касается именно установленных Божеств?


Конечно. А как можно поклоняться неустановленным Божествам? Какой смысл? Шрила Прабхупада приводит пример почтового ящика. Письма доходят до адресата, только если их опустить в ящик, авторитетно установленный почтовым отделением. Если же мы сами сделаем похожий ящик и будем опускать туда письма, они до адресата не дойдут.

----------


## Gaurangi Radha Devi dasi IDS

> Конечно. А как можно поклоняться неустановленным Божествам? Какой смысл? Шрила Прабхупада приводит пример почтового ящика. Письма доходят до адресата, только если их опустить в ящик, авторитетно установленный почтовым отделением. Если же мы сами сделаем похожий ящик и будем опускать туда письма, они до адресата не дойдут.


ну, например, джаганнатхи ведь нельзя устанавливать дома, если я не ошибаюсь... :doom:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> ну, например, джаганнатхи ведь нельзя устанавливать дома, если я не ошибаюсь...


Никогда не слышал о таком ограничении.

----------


## rangaraja nambi

Кришна присутствует везде, как Параматма. И естественно в форме Божества. 
К тому же, ведь форма Кришны неотлична от самого Кришны?
Захочет ли Он принимать поклонение от вас в этой форме - вопрос вашей искренности и преданности гуру.

Бхагаван присутствует везде, и несомненно в своем мурти. Нужны бхакты и Бхакти.

----------


## Gaurangi Radha Devi dasi IDS

> Никогда не слышал о таком ограничении.


хм...я это слышала от старших преданных. И еще, установка Божеств подразумеват под собой поклонение по высокому стандарту? или установленным Божествам можно и по самому простому стандарту поклоняться?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Когда мы устанавливаем Божества дома, мы даем Им обещание следовать определенному стандарту. И этот стандарт уже нельзя снижать. Поэтому лучше дать обещание следовать минимальному стандарту. Например, кормить один раз в день и проводить пуджу.

----------

